# Comment redonner vie a un PPC G5, 1.8 GHz?



## biendji (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un G5, 1.8 GHz  512 MB DDR SDRAM, acheté en 2004. Donc un peu vieux maintenant.
Est-ce que je peux l'améliorer ou il faut le remplacer par un mac mini? On l'utilise basiquement pour internet et de la burotique simple. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## anneee (31 Janvier 2010)

Gonfle la ram au taquet et ta machine devrait encore te faire quelques années...


----------



## biendji (31 Janvier 2010)

C'est facile a faire? je suis en Asie et dois me debrouiller toute seule?


----------



## anneee (31 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi le modèle exact de ton Mac?


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2010)

biendji a dit:


> C'est facile a faire? je suis en Asie et dois me debrouiller toute seule?



Oui changer les barettes de RAM est très facile, c'est de la mémoire standard.
Quand tu cliques en haut à gauche sur la Pomme, puis "A propos de ce Mac", puis "Plus d'infos", puis dans la rubrique "matériel" sur "mémoire", que lis-tu ?


----------



## biendji (31 Janvier 2010)

Hardware Overview:

  Model Name:	Power Mac G5
  Model Identifier:	PowerMac7,2
  Processor Name:	PowerPC 970  (2.2)
  Processor Speed:	1.8 GHz
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	512 MB
  Bus Speed:	900 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	5.1.5f2
  Serial Number (system):	YM338B5ENVR
  Hardware UUID:	00000000-0000-1000-8000-000A95D76910


DIMM0/J11 et DIMM1/J12:

  Size:	256 MB
  Type:	DDR SDRAM
  Speed:	PC3200U-30330
  Status:	OK
  Manufacturer:	Unknown
  Part Number:	Unknown
  Serial Number:	Unknown

Plus 6 emplacements vides.

Si j'ai bien compris, on doit tjrs les acheter par 2? Jusqu'a combien aller?

Vous me conseiller donc de garder le G5, il peux encore faire qq belles années, cela serait une bonne nouvelle

Est-ce que je peux faire qq chse de plus pour l'ameliorer?

Merci de vos reponses


----------



## anneee (31 Janvier 2010)

Mémoire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x1024 soit 8 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 8x2048 Mo soit 16 Go. Attention il est recommandé de monter les mémoires par paires.

source

Sinon, tu peux télécharger "mactracker", tous les modèles y sont recensés, avec toutes les caractéristiques.


----------



## biendji (31 Janvier 2010)

Merci bien! QQchose a faire pour l'ameliorer?


----------



## anneee (31 Janvier 2010)

biendji a dit:


> Merci bien! QQchose a faire pour l'ameliorer?



Tu veux dire à part augmenter la ram?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2010)

Et peut etre changer ton disque dur pour un nouveau, plus rapide.
J'ai la meme machine que la tienne au boulot, je suis resté sous Tiger, ca tourne bien mais on sent que le disque dur peine un peu et qu'un modèle récent lui ferait du bien !

Ici quelques modèles compatibles.


----------



## anneee (31 Janvier 2010)

Et pourquoi pas un petit entretien d'OS pour optimiser le fonctionnement de Leopard:

-"Maintenance" ou "Onyx" 

- veiller à ce qu'il reste assez d'espace disponible sur le disque "système"

- veiller à ce que l'OS et les applications soient bien à jour


----------

